# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Phòng khách sạn Phượng Hoàng Phú quốc giá rẻ hấp dẫn cho mọi nhà!!!

## pnhotel43

KHÁCH SẠN PHƯỢNG HOÀNG - PHÚ QUỐC Giá phòng dành cho quý khách tự tổ chức tour, tiết kiệm chi phí khi đi du lịch Phú Quốc. Bạn là người tiêu dùng thông minh hãy lựa chọn cho mình giá phòng tốt nhất với hàng loạt các dịch vụ được giảm giá từ 5% đến 40%. Chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn miễn phí cho các bạn nên đi đâu, làm gì tại Phú Quốc để cho chuyến du lịch của bạn có chất lượng tốt nhất. Khách sạn Phượng Hoàng (Phoenix hotel ) nội thất phong cách Châu Âu, đầy đủ tiện nghi, nằm khu trung tâm, luôn nhộn nhịp khách về đêm. Mặt tiền đường Trần Hưng Đạo, cách chợ đêm Dinh Cậu 1,5km. Cách bờ biển 70m. Có lối đi riêng xuống bãi biển.     P.2 khách/500k,  P.4 khách/650k, P.4-5 khách/750k.           (giá bao gồm ăn sáng, không bao gồm VAT các loại). Chúng tôi sẽ có dịch vụ đón sân bay, bến tàu miễn phí.Hỗ trợ thông tin miễn phí các loại dịch vụ tại Phú Quốc: 0917.7100.99 Vui lòng đặt phòng trực tiếp tại khách sạn. SĐT: 077.3996941- Hotline: 0917.7100.99Địa chỉ: Số 101 , Đường Trần Hưng Đạo, KP7, T.T Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang.TEL: (077) 3996941  FAX: (077) 3996942 Mã số thuế: 1701520376Web: phuquocphoenix.comEmail: info@phuquocphoenix.com

----------

